# I didn't know they fought like this



## JowGaWolf (Apr 25, 2018)

So I came across this today.  Take down defense,  Sprawl, take down attempt, recover, ducks. jabs and haymakers.  Pretty much blew away my assumption that they just club and bite you to death.


----------



## pdg (Apr 26, 2018)

I wonder what their training lineage is?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> I wonder what their training lineage is?


Lineage: Mother Nature.   I heard she could be a real *itch at times especially during the summer and winter training months.  She's always trying to get people to come out to her place in the summer and forces students to take a break in the winter.

BJJ has "T-Tex arms."   My stance for defending against take downs will now be Gorilla Legs.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Apr 26, 2018)

I love the attempted jumping elbow to the head.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 26, 2018)

my favorite part is the comments from the people filming it.
_"oh no..no..no..  where is the zoo keeper."
"oh come on....your not going to put a zoo keeper in there to stop them right now"
"well you would think ,,they would.. like...spray 'em or something"


_


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 26, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> my favorite part is the comments from the people filming it.
> _"oh no..no..no..  where is the zoo keeper."
> "oh come on....your not going to put a zoo keeper in there to stop them right now"
> "well you would think ,,they would.. like...spray 'em or something"
> ...


I was thinking the same thing.  I wonder what spray they were thinking; water like people use to get cats off the furniture, or mace?

Good luck to the zoo keeper.  Either way, physically breaking it up or spraying them.

Idiots.


----------



## pdg (Apr 26, 2018)

The zoo keeper would probably get a brilliant opportunity to work on his takedown defence though.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> my favorite part is the comments from the people filming it.
> _"oh no..no..no..  where is the zoo keeper."
> "oh come on....your not going to put a zoo keeper in there to stop them right now"
> "well you would think ,,they would.. like...spray 'em or something"
> ...


Lol.. That would be "icing on the cake" to see the expression on a zoo keeper's face when his or her boss tells them to "Break up a Gorilla fight.".  " Hey Matt go break up that Gorilla fight.  lol.

Videos shows 2 things.  Gorillas know how to jab and Some humans are so out of touch with nature. Lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Apr 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I wonder what spray they were thinking; water like people use to get cats off the furniture, or mace?
> 
> Good luck to the zoo keeper.  Either way, physically breaking it up or spraying them.
> 
> Idiots.


After seeing the jabs.  I can see one of the gorillas being able to wipe their face and beat down the human who sprayed them


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> I wonder what their training lineage is?


I heard they learned directly from Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 26, 2018)

If this video goes viral, I anticipate “Silverback Gorilla Style” Kung-Fu schools opening everywhere.  If monkey and drunken monkey are a thing, how come Silverback isn’t?


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 26, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> After seeing the jabs.  I can see one of the gorillas being able to wipe their face and beat down the human who sprayed them


And then shove the spray bottle up the guy’s rear-end once they’re done clubbing him with his own arm.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 26, 2018)

I thought for sure he was going to sink the guillotine choke at about 0:39.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 27, 2018)

I don’t understand why they put two silverbacks in the same enclosure.  That seems like just asking for a conflict.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t understand why they put two silverbacks in the same enclosure.  That seems like just asking for a conflict.


Maybe for the conflict?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 27, 2018)

To hell with the zookeeper, let's get a ref in there!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 24, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t understand why they put two silverbacks in the same enclosure.  That seems like just asking for a conflict.



I thought one of them was testing for his 9th Degree Black Belt.  Just not sure which.


----------



## skribs (May 31, 2018)

They probably would spray them with pepper water.  That's what they do with big cats like lions and tigers to keep them from fighting.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 31, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> If this video goes viral, I anticipate “Silverback Gorilla Style” Kung-Fu schools opening everywhere.  If monkey and drunken monkey are a thing, how come Silverback isn’t?


Because the guy watching didn't live to tell the secrets of Siverback fighting style.


----------



## JR 137 (May 31, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t understand why they put two silverbacks in the same enclosure.  That seems like just asking for a conflict.


Yeah, it’s been a while, but I just saw this and had to comment...

I’ve seen Silverbacks at a couple different zoos.  They’ve had multiple silverbacks in the same space at all of them.  I’m guessing they’re not solitary animals.


----------



## JR 137 (May 31, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Because the guy watching didn't live to tell the secrets of Siverback fighting style.


First rule of Silverback Style... you don’t talk about Silverback Style.


----------



## dvcochran (May 31, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> So I came across this today.  Take down defense,  Sprawl, take down attempt, recover, ducks. jabs and haymakers.  Pretty much blew away my assumption that they just club and bite you to death.


Man, that looks so human.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 5, 2018)

So...they went behind the bush for a beer?
That was some serious gorilla techniques shown there.


----------

